# Red plants for med light no co2?



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Look for input on plants that stay red in medium light with no co2. I use seachem excel and iron as well as omsocote+ root tabs. Temp is 76F, pH is 7.5, gh and kh 8 andn 4 if that is any help.
This is for a 10g so tiger lotus is a bit big. Would AR stay red in these conditions? Open to other plant ideas (need something to contrast all my green).


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

My polysperma "sunset" stays pretty deeply colored with just 3 vertically mounted 13w 6500k cfl spirals with Fe + excel. Rotalas will do the same. AR mini I can't speak to though...


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dwarf lillys are super easy and will stay red. Ludwigia repens is easy and will have some color to it as well.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

AR's leaves will always be red underneath, but the usually it takes more work to get the topside red. It is also slightly picker.

Ludiwigia sp. red would probably be ones of the redder ones in a non-CO2 tank

Non-Co2 but Under higher lighting


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the input thus far, happy to hear more suggestions! Currently I am running 1 marineland doublebright 24" right on the tank but may upgrade to something a little stronger (but not high light strong)


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

HDBenson said:


> My polysperma "sunset" stays pretty deeply colored with just 3 vertically mounted 13w 6500k cfl spirals with Fe + excel. Rotalas will do the same. AR mini I can't speak to though...


Care to sell a stem for me to try? :hihi:


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ive had regular AR look vibrant and red under 50-ish PAR and 2x daily Excel. It grew extremely slow but it looked nice.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

strangewaters said:


> Care to sell a stem for me to try? :hihi:


Don't be a thread-jacker and PM me, lol!


----------



## strangewaters (May 13, 2015)

HDBenson said:


> Don't be a thread-jacker and PM me, lol!


Ha. Will do

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

K so sounds like I should look into getting one or 2 of these:
Polysperma "sunset", Ludiwigia sp. red, Alternanthera reineckii, 
Going to go research ideal pH/temp ranges on these (alkaline and hard water here) then start poking around for a seller ^^

Still open to more suggestions!


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

H. "sunset" is very invasive and illegal in many areas, so be careful


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

If you don't succeed with Alternanthera reineckii in the tank, it does pretty well in the HOB.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Mariostg said:


> If you don't succeed with Alternanthera reineckii in the tank, it does pretty well in the HOB.


This tank has an airpump run sponge filter, my 20g aquaclear70 hob is pretty full (not the tank I'm getting red plants for-that's low light no excel or co2 since its vals underwater)


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Try Ludwigia Repens or Echinodorus 'Kleiner Prinz' or Rotala mini butterfly


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

chinaboy1021 said:


> Try Ludwigia Repens or Echinodorus 'Kleiner Prinz' or Rotala mini butterfly


Thank you for the suggestions, but I think the mini butterfly seems like it is still unstable and not likely to stay red in my setup. Looking it up on Google its turned green and wider leafed for many people.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Keep in mind, that the Rotala macrandra species group of cultivars are hard to take care fo for people without the right conditions, ferts, lighting, and CO2


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

JMN16150 said:


> Keep in mind, that the Rotala macrandra species group of cultivars are hard to take care fo for people without the right conditions, ferts, lighting, and CO2


In other words not conducive for for my tank.


----------

